# For all you Nubian goat lovers!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was on ebay searching for goat things and came across this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NUBIAN-GOAT-BATH-TO ... dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MILK-GOAT-NUBIAN-Bl ... dZViewItem


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL love the toilet brush. Cute stuff! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

